# We're going to need more sunblock-new sculpt by Joe Laudati



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Sun Demon-new sculpt by Joe Laudati - NEW PIC ON PAGE 4*

Just got these pics from Joe and wanted to share them with you.

Will be a 1/8th scale resin model kit (Aurora sized), and this time, we’re including a name plate. Hope you like. I do.  

By the way, that rat is toast.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

One more pic because of board limitations...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!! Very nice - really has that Aurora look to it. When will it be available?
Steve


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK John, that looks way too cool! You do know to call me for this RIGHT!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Ya I'm bad! I know that I'm suppose to be saving for a trip my wife and I are taking in two weeks, but that just looks too good! Looks like I'm starting to be a hard collector of your stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is actually the first time I have seen the Sun Demon as he was in the movie. I have never seen the movie and have only seen this character as a bust previously. This is by far the best way to see him and a great looking sculpt. I'll have to put him on my want list which is getting far too big.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK John! Just bought the DVD off of ebay so I'm ready now for the kit!:lol:
That is such a great looking kit! Got to add this one to my collection!!!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

scooke123 said:


> Wow!! Very nice - really has that Aurora look to it. When will it be available? Steve


I'd say four to six weeks. Joe just finished the sculpt. Needs to be molded, cast, builtup done, etc. More info as I get it. Thanks.
John


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> OK John! Just bought the DVD off of ebay so I'm ready now for the kit!:lol: That is such a great looking kit! Got to add this one to my collection!!!!


Thanks, Chinxy. I will be in touch. About the movie... The best thing about it is the monster. I've had it in the player about three times over the last 8 weeks. First time I watched it all the way through. Next two times I just fast forwarded to the scenes with the monster.  Now give me another drink and then I'm gonna hit on the singer. You'll get that once you watch the movie. :dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> I'd say four to six weeks. Joe just finished the sculpt. Needs to be molded, cast, builtup done, etc. More info as I get it. Thanks.
> John


Six weeks! Well that works for me being I'm saving for our trip plus the Ghost is coming out too! Yeap! All good stuff! 

John, just keep doing the GREAT work you guys do with your kits and I'll keep grabbing them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in for one of these too, John ol' buddy!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a quick thanks to those who took the time to respond. I appreciate it and I know Joe does too.  For those who have expressed an interest, I'll be in touch in a few weeks. Thanks!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb sculpt job! Looks just like him. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great, met Robert Clarke years ago, he released an extended version of the movie. He would have got a kick out of this model.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

apls said:


> Great, met Robert Clarke years ago, he released an extended version of the movie. He would have got a kick out of this model.


Yeap! I also met him about 15 yrs ago down in Crystal City right outside of DC at a Star Trek convention that was going on. I was standing next to him when I was looking at the exhibit of The Hideous Sun Demon Mask. And he started talking to me. Didn't know who it was at first. Then he told me. Nice guy!


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Looking hot! Keep me informed....interested!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Put me down for one, John.

Joe does awesome work. What fun!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Once again, thanks to those who took a moment to comment. I'll be in touch with those who have expressed an interest.

Also, a little bat told me we might get to see one of Joe's painted Photoshop versions of one of the pics.

Coming soon to a drive in near you.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

When I was four years old I remember being at a downtown theatre - I forget its name - in Hobart, Indiana, being both terrified and fascinated by the trailer for _The Hideous Sun Demon_. Paul Frees' declaration that "one touch of the sun's bright rays" could turn a man into a monster haunts me to this day (I just looked at the trailer on YouTube to make sure I got the quote right). So this kit definitely strikes a chord with me!

The Hideous Sun Demon keeps appearing on these "What Character Would You Like To See As A Model Kit?" threads - frankly, I'd have preferred to see THSD instead of Monarch's Sinbad. But I'll also be the first to admit that this character is only going to appeal to a small niche, which would make an injection-molded kit an iffy business proposition. Nevertheless, given the excellent master - sculpted _by_ a master - and the endearing Aurora-like qualities of the model, you can count me as a card-carrying member of the niche! :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think GK kits have always been a niche, within a niche, within a niche. The down side is you never sell as many as you would like to. The upside, for collectors, is you get to see characters that a mainstream company would never go near. The garage kit producers that stick around are the ones who do it because they love the characters and want a representation of them on their shelves, even if they make no profit, which is usually the case with garage kit producers.

And just to mix it up a bit...

I spoke to Joe this morning and we’re talking about a new project that will be a complete 180 degree turn from what’s been done in the series so far. It’s a character that both Joe and I love. He’s never been done in kit form. By many he is considered a monster. By many he is considered a hero. And, he is extremely popular. Can anyone guess? But, even if you do, I won’t tell you if you’re right or wrong. 

Aint I a stinker?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

HAH!! It's Bugs Bunny!

_- Mark J. McGovern, Super Genius_


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> HAH!! It's Bugs Bunny!
> 
> _- Mark J. McGovern, Super Genius_


I would have to guess Martin the Martian, Wiley E. Coyote, or the Tasmanian Devil.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I remember seeing the movie over 40 years ago when it ran on one of Peoria's local channels. So I rented it again last night from Scarecrow video in Seattle. Well! I see what you mean about the singer, and I know where the rat comes from. And I'm glad I just rented the video rather than buying a copy. 

So... what color scheme does one use for a "Hideous" [as opposed to "Mildly Unattractive"] Sun Demon? Should he be grassy green as on the cover of the DVD? Or will have have the sandy brown hues of the desert. Perhaps the pink and orange tinged scales used on the bust? 

How fun! And great news about the new sculpt in pre-development stage.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

mrmurph said:


> So... what color scheme does one use for a "Hideous" [as opposed to "Mildly Unattractive"] Sun Demon? Should he be grassy green as on the cover of the DVD? Or will have have the sandy brown hues of the desert. Perhaps the pink and orange tinged scales used on the bust?


I like the redish/brown ones I've seen. Here's Danny's builtup of the big head:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The original poster art isn't much help:









The artwork on the video box shows what a green Sun Demon would look like:









Maybe there's a line in the film someplace that would give a hint as to the monster's hue - ?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John,

Can you shoot me an e-mail when they are ready and mark me as "tentative" right now? 

My wife just got laid-off and I'm not sure where finances will be in 6-8 weeks but might try to swing it if possible. If you need a definate right now...I may have to pass until that time comes and I can better assess where I am. 

You know I really like the stuff that you and Joe are doing in 1/8 Aurora style and the subject matter is right on the mark with what I like!:thumbsup:

Plus, you included a nameplate!!!  You da man!

thanks!

MMM


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Maybe there's a line in the film someplace that would give a hint as to the monster's hue - ?


If there was, I missed it and I've seen it a couple of times now. One good thing about B&W films is you do get to go wild with the colors. It might be interesting to see one painted green but I still like the reds and browns.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

MonsterModelMan said:


> John, Can you shoot me an e-mail when they are ready and mark me as "tentative" right now?


No problem, MMM. As mentioned, it will be a few weeks


MonsterModelMan said:


> You know I really like the stuff that you and Joe are doing in 1/8 Aurora style and the subject matter is right on the mark with what I like!:thumbsup: Plus, you included a nameplate!!!  You da man!


Thank you. I really appreciate that. Joe looks in here every once in awhile and I know he appreciates it too.

Thanks again. John


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Now that I've seen Wolfman's take on the character, I can't imagine any other color scheme. As always, his work is sublime. 

So a dusky sand lizard it is.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Looks Great! One of my favorites movie monsters and never thought I'd see this! I must have one! I would paint him like a Texas Horny Toad!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John, just got the DVD today so I'm watching it tonight! Oh the fun!!!!!!!!! Or do ya think I should just wait till I get the kit? Oh such dilemma's!!! What to do! What to do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

aurora fan said:


> Looks Great! One of my favorites movie monsters and never thought I'd see this! I must have one! I would paint him like a Texas Horny Toad!


There's a joke in there. I know there is. It'll come to me.  When I get around to putting together the list, I'll contact you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> John, just got the DVD today so I'm watching it tonight! Oh the fun!!!!!!!!! Or do ya think I should just wait till I get the kit? Oh such dilemma's!!! What to do! What to do!!!!!!!!!!!


If you did watch it last night, I hope you had a cold six pack of beer in the fridge. Makes the movie go down a little easier. Last night I watched all the great B Movies shown on TCM... :freak: I too needed a six pack.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> If you did watch it last night, I hope you had a cold six pack of beer in the fridge. Makes the movie go down a little easier. Last night I watched all the great B Movies shown on TCM... :freak: I too needed a six pack.


OK John, what was on TCM last night that I missed? I woke up this mornig at 4:30 and watched The Killer Shrews! Even though I've been watching the DVD last week while building the model. Yep! I'm nuts!

I can't wait to get this one! I think even more so then waiting for The Ghost of Castle Mare!

So John - how close are we now? Of course it really doesn't matter cause I'm leaving country next week!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> OK John, what was on TCM last night that I missed? I woke up this mornig at 4:30 and watched The Killer Shrews! Even though I've been watching the DVD last week while building the model. Yep! I'm nuts!


Oh man, you missed it. There was so much cheese you could have made five pizzas. Here was the line up (times listed are west coast so add 3 hours)...

June 16

5:00 PM - Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
6:30 PM - Village of the Giants
8:00 PM - Queen of Outer Space
9:30 PM - Mars Needs Women
11:00 PM - Cyclops
12:30 AM - Manster
1:45 AM - The Killer Shrews

All month TCM has been showing B Sci-fi classics on Thursday nights. Check this thread (times listed in this thread are east coast):
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=329615



Chinxy said:


> So John - how close are we now? Of course it really doesn't matter cause I'm leaving country next week!


Sculpts on the way to the molder/caster. It'll still be a few weeks...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John Joe did really great job on Clarks Sundemon and IMOP the best version that came out of him:thumbsup:.But as for coloration it shows his scales green on the posters and movie cover but nope:dude:.This mask here was based off the actual mask Bob burns has in his muesum that Clark wore in the movie and the coloration of it was done to match it.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey, that's pretty cool to know. Thanks for the info, Danny. :thumbsup: Man, Bob Burns has all the cool toys.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

And just to mix it up a bit...

I spoke to Joe this morning and we’re talking about a new project that will be a complete 180 degree turn from what’s been done in the series so far. It’s a character that both Joe and I love. He’s never been done in kit form. By many he is considered a monster. By many he is considered a hero. And, he is extremely popular. Can anyone guess? But, even if you do, I won’t tell you if you’re right or wrong. 

Aint I a stinker? [/QUOTE]

My guess is the Toxic Avenger or maybe Swamp Thing


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Not saying one way or another (but you're way off). I guess I did just say.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool to know. Thanks for the info, Danny. :thumbsup: Man, Bob Burns has all the cool toys.


Hey John, Danny is right! I saw the mask while Clark was standing next to it! That was way too cool!!!!!!!!!!!! And the mask was reddish brown if I recall currectly. But that was about 15 yrs or so ago!:drunk:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Facto2 said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool to know. Thanks for the info, Danny. :thumbsup: Man, Bob Burns has all the cool toys.


No problemo John and ya Burns has alot of toys and one that love to get ahold of and that is Stranges boots he wore in A/C meet Frankenstein


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking kit, has the feel of the movie. Karl


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Karl, got your PM. Once we get closer to an actual relase date I will be in touch.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

A bit of good news. The Molder/caster has received the sculpt. After inspecting the sculpt, he's quoted me a better price than he ordinally thought for the castings. Looks like the price will end up being about the same as the IT, Terror From Beyond Space. It may not sound like much but in these times every penny counts. :thumbsup:

And, a special note for Chinxy. I've gotten some preliminary pics of a new Shrew kit. Not produced by me but sculpted by Laudati. Kit is 1/8th (Aurora scale) and will include a base and name plate. Will be produced by Alchemy Works.

From what I've seen so far, the sculpt is really dynamic and will probably be the ultimate Shrew kit put out to date. More info will follow.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*...in kit form.*



FLKitbuilder said:


> And just to mix it up a bit...
> 
> I spoke to Joe this morning and we’re talking about a new project that will be a complete 180 degree turn from what’s been done in the series so far. It’s a character that both Joe and I love. He’s never been done in kit form. By many he is considered a monster. By many he is considered a hero. And, he is extremely popular. Can anyone guess? But, even if you do, I won’t tell you if you’re right or wrong.
> 
> Aint I a stinker?


My guess is the Toxic Avenger or maybe Swamp Thing[/QUOTE]

TA (and that's not T&A) and Swamp Thing have both been done in kit form.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> And, a special note for Chinxy. I've gotten some preliminary pics of a new Shrew kit. Not produced by me but sculpted by Laudati. Kit is 1/8th (Aurora scale) and will include a base and name plate. Will be produced by Alchemy Works.
> 
> From what I've seen so far, the sculpt is really dynamic and will probably be the ultimate Shrew kit put out to date. More info will follow.


John, I already bet ya to this one! Jeff showed it to me at Wonderfest and of course I had to have it. So here it is! :thumbsup: 



Yeap! And he won first place at my IPMS club!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy. I've seen that one. This is a brand new sculpt with a character beieng attacked by two or three Shrews. It looks very cool. When the sculpt is complete I'l send you the pics.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that picture of the mask, Danny. Too cool!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Chinxy. I've seen that one. This is a brand new sculpt with a character beieng attacked by two or three Shrews. It looks very cool. When the sculpt is complete I'l send you the pics.


OK - thanks!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Joe did a Photoshop color version of the sculpt. He left out the name plate to make it fit with the back ground. Note, this is not a builtup. I'm always impressed with Joe's Photoshop ability.  Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - this just make me want it more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cooler and cooler! Just one thing missing that I can see...on his...uh...nether regions...


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure I'm getting that one. 

I hope this isn't a setup for an Anthony Weiner joke.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, IIRC, Mr. Clarke sweated rather profusely in the suit, and the sweat had a tendency to "follow gravity" and pool at the lowest point...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BTW, John, is there going to be a teeny-tiny bottle of ketchup included to go with the rat?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> Well, IIRC, Mr. Clarke sweated rather profusely in the suit, and the sweat had a tendency to "follow gravity" and pool at the lowest point...


Okay, now I get it. Looks like poor Bob had an accident. Or I guess you could say, when you gotta go, you gotta go. Don't ask me why they ever used that as a publicity pic without cleaning it up. But of course there was no Photoshop back then.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> BTW, John, is there going to be a teeny-tiny bottle of ketchup included to go with the rat?


Ketchup sold seperately.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> Ketchup sold seperately.


Ketchup or not, I'll still be a-wanting one of these! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So John - how close are we now? I'm back from Punta Cana and working on the Ghost! But still thinking about the Hideous Sun Demon. SWEET!!! Yea - I'm bad!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike's working on the molds. I've put together the list and will start contacting people in about a week. Mike has to take a week off. He didn't go into specifics so that might cause an additional delay. But trust me, I've got you down on the list. Talk soon. 



Chinxy said:


> So John - how close are we now? I'm back from Punta Cana and working on the Ghost! But still thinking about the Hideous Sun Demon. SWEET!!! Yea - I'm bad!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Mike's working on the molds. I've put together the list and will start contacting people in about a week. Mike has to take a week off. He didn't go into specifics so that might cause an additional delay. But trust me, I've got you down on the list. Talk soon.


Thanks! And by the way can you PM the cost so I can get that ready? :thumbsup: So far I have $85 saved up and I get paid in 2 weeks so I should be good if it's around the same cost as It!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I trust you have me on the list too, John ol' buddy...


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> Thanks! And by the way can you PM the cost so I can get that ready? :thumbsup: So far I have $85 saved up and I get paid in 2 weeks so I should be good if it's around the same cost as It!


Yep, same as the IT. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> I trust you have me on the list too, John ol' buddy...


Sure do. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a quick update. The first of the castings have come in and I'm looking to start shipping them out on Monday. Sorry for the huge delay but these things take time. :freak:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great!

~RK~


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John, relied to your email! You are currect sir! :thumbsup: Go ahead and charge it! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!! I hope this one is as good as your last two which I'm sure it will be! Can't wait to start on this one!:woohoo:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So John, what's happening with the kit now? Need some good news! I'm down in the dumps!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Life reared its ugly head. Not to mention the State Board of Equalization. I've been dealing with some issues with Marie (my mother). You, my friend, are # 11 on the list. I still hope to get some of these shipped out to people by Friday. Please note, I have not charged anyone's card number so no funds have been taken from anyone. Once again, sorry for the delay I am doing the best I can.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The check is in the mail. Looking forward to the kit.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well all I can say with the way things are going at work I hope to find a new job by the time the Sun demon arrives.


----------

